# There is mention on Facebook that Bicycle Bones (Dan) has passed.



## jd56 (Dec 23, 2017)

Just a rumor, hopefully.
Have bought from him many times when I just started in the hobby.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2017)

Link?


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 23, 2017)

He just listed a bunch of stuff on ebay, so probably just a weird rumor.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2017)

Just buzzed him, still upright.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 23, 2017)

what the hell with people? just bought a set of schwinn fastback tires from him two weeks ago.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2017)

Someone was told at a local bike shop that he had passed? That's all I know.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 23, 2017)

Maybe he’s taking the year off dead for tax reasons.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 23, 2017)

good to know he's still kicking

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 23, 2017)

Maybe passed a kidney stone...


----------



## mike j (Dec 23, 2017)

"The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated". Mark Twain. Glad to hear that Dan is still alive, well & still selling.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 23, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> Maybe passed a kidney stone...



That feels like you are about to die for sure!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Just buzzed him, still upright.




Thanks!

I'm now recovering from my internet fake news induced stroke.


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2017)

Dan is a member here. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2017)

Dan is a SUPER nice guy and an asset to the hobby. We have done lots of business, chatted on the phone, and he's 100% in all areas. (I hope people say the same nice stuff about me when I'm either dead or rumoured to be....ha!!)  I can make "light" of this based on it being a bad rumour. The best of happiness and Health to all Cabe members."*Merry Christmas Happy New Year" *from the Great White North!! eh?... Cheers...Bob


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 23, 2017)

If its on facebook it must be true.


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> If its on facebook it must be true.



Isn't everything on the internet true?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 23, 2017)

He might have just passed the bike shop in his truck.


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2017)

I've known and dealt with Dan for over 20 years. Never had any issues.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 23, 2017)

He has been nothing but straight up with me and a great resource for badly needed parts. That scared the crap outta me!


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 23, 2017)

mike j said:


> "The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated". Mark Twain. Glad to hear that Dan is still alive, well & still selling.



“I am alive and well and unconcerned about the rumors of my death. But if I were dead, I would be the last to know.” 
― Paul McCartney


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 23, 2017)

Gee whiz...his website was under reconstruction and it turns into he must be dead. I would blame Yahoo.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 23, 2017)

That's odd, the address and phone number on his website are shown as his old California ones when I know he's in Kansas.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 23, 2017)

I wrote him saying that Rumours is by Fleetwood Mac but Timothy Leary is dead and he just replied...

No no no he is on the outside looking in.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 23, 2017)

I doubted somebody was riding his see saw.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 23, 2017)

The Mighty OZ has heard your concerns and posted from Dorothy's wifi connection 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/im-still-kickin-tires-grips-18-shipped.123068/


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 23, 2017)

has passed...Gas. Not really news worthy IMO.


----------



## stoney (Dec 23, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> Maybe passed a kidney stone...




OUCH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Someone was told at a local bike shop that he had passed? That's all I know.



Just spoke and bought something from him last week


----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> If its on facebook it must be true.



Personally I don't do facebook ( my G/F does bless her heart, all good by me, none of my beezwax), I don't have a cell phone ( evil stuff, unless for bizz or emergency, personally don't need one/had one for bizz when needed, but had a boss who wanted me to have when I was with a customer/ I said no cigar...ha!) and I think this "multi media stuff" is reducing people to zombies. I see ( what used to be) normal kids( yeah,age 2-3+) and grownups staring into a black box and not living "life". Look at  ( not)people. Put your dang phone way...Jeezz. The fatalities alone from zombies on their cell phone ( Texting? what a curse)  while driving should outlaw cell phones in cars period.  What's life going to be like in another 10 years?  Robots will RULE..HA!! I guess I'm an old fart, but I'm good with it. I've had a blast up to now/no regrets. Merry Xmas ( can we still say that?)


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 24, 2017)

But his bicycle license plate is "28IF"...still not sure...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2017)

Again, I emailed him and told him that Timothy Leary is dead and Rumours is a Fleetwood Mac album, and he replied, ":No No No He's on the outside looking in" 

I replied I am glad you didn't tell anybody to ride your see saw, to which he replied "Yea".


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2017)

Old salesmen never die, they are just marked down for clearance..


----------



## Intense One (Dec 24, 2017)

Nashman said:


> Personally I don't do facebook ( my G/F does bless her heart, all good by me, none of my beezwax), I don't have a cell phone ( evil stuff, unless for bizz or emergency, personally don't need one/had one for bizz when needed, but had a boss who wanted me to have when I was with a customer/ I said no cigar...ha!) and I think this "multi media stuff" is reducing people to zombies. I see ( what used to be) normal kids( yeah,age 2-3+) and grownups staring into a black box and not living "life". Look at  ( not)people. Put your dang phone way...Jeezz. The fatalities alone from zombies on their cell phone ( Texting? what a curse)  while driving should outlaw cell phones in cars period.  What's life going to be like in another 10 years?  Robots will RULE..HA!! I guess I'm an old fart, but I'm good with it. I've had a blast up to now/no regrets. Merry Xmas ( can we still say that?)



Glad you're still on the Internet and on your computer and communicating with us, Nashman.....think of us as your "other family"....keep your girlfriend, your communicating tool, your bikes and of course, us


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 24, 2017)

Intense One said:


> Glad you're still on the Internet and on your computer and communicating with us, Nashman.....think of us as your "other family"....keep your girlfriend, your communicating tool, your bikes and of course, us



Ha!!  Thanks for the kind words.....I can be kinda "intense" myself.  Cheers...Bob


----------



## Nashman (Dec 24, 2017)

gtflyte said:


> More parts for another project Radio bike arrived Friday and drove across to the USA Buffalo to pick up the antenna housing top cap and Radiobike Tank label
> View attachment 728494
> 
> Thanks to partsguy super packaging and excellent quality housing and label reproduction.View attachment 728495



How was the vehicle line up at the border?  Bet it's busy this time f year.  I've driven head on into snowstorms ( into the U.S from Canada at the Minnesota border) to get cool bike parts.  That was in my younger days though. Radio Bike looks good. Can you post more pics?


----------



## Nashman (Dec 24, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Again, I emailed him and told him that Timothy Leary is dead and Rumours is a Fleetwood Mac album, and he replied, ":No No No He's on the outside looking in"
> 
> I replied I am glad you didn't tell anybody to ride your see saw, to which he replied "Yea".



Great Moody Blues song........


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 25, 2017)

mike j said:


> "The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated". Mark Twain. Glad to hear that Dan is still alive, well & still selling.




I just talked to him on the phone on the 23rd. All was well then. Yep in fact he listed stuff yesterday.  So; how about a few CABE’rs call and wish him well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 26, 2017)

Muleman121 said:


> I just talked to him on the phone on the 23rd. All was well then.




Glad to hear he's okay,... but

A few months ago I lost a co-worker. I was working side by side with him the month before. Hes a year younger than me... seemed healthy.. passed in his sleep.

Stay in touch with your friends... you never know. R.I.P. Terry


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2017)

Muleman121 said:


> I just talked to him on the phone on the 23rd. All was well then. Yep in fact he listed stuff yesterday.  So; how about a few CABE’rs call and wish him well!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Or maybe he could chime in here, and let us know he is OK.


----------



## barracuda (Dec 26, 2017)

We used to wait for his visits to Fabers, back in the days when he pulled a trailer loaded with classics around California like some kind of gypsy bike salesman.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 26, 2017)

catfish said:


> Or maybe he could chime in here, and let us know he is OK.



Go find the link I gave in a previous post for the brown Hunt Wilde grips, he addressed that.

Or maybe he's up there jamming with Paul McCartney...nope, I have parts to pay for next week and he asked me to send a picture of the amber jewel I needed for my DX rack, wanted one to match the one on my Cruiser SS' 9 hole, which I also got from him.

Not fake email.


----------



## vincev (Dec 26, 2017)

This thread should be locked.HE IS ALIVE.lol


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 27, 2017)

he just passed .......'gas', and someone on Fakebook with no life noticed, and had to comment right after they took a photo of their food
and stalked a high school crush.

we all pass gas.


----------



## jrapoza (Dec 27, 2017)

Dan is alive and well.


----------



## Greg M (Jan 3, 2018)

Still not dead?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 3, 2018)

He's alive and kicking...pedals.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 3, 2018)

He found me a jewel and reflector for my Hornet's rack and fender as well, have to go send MOs.


----------

